# Software bei Adobe deaktivieren?



## ohnenamen (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich besitze eine Creative Suite CS3 (gut, das ist hier ein PSP-Bereich, geht aber um grundlegendes was PSP auch hat), welche ich zwei mal aktivieren kann. Sprich auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern jeweils installieren kann.

Nun Habe ich ein Laptop und nen Desktop. Den alten Desktop habe ich verkauft und vorher alles sicher formatiert, gelöscht, geshreddert. Was ich dabei vergessen habe ist, dass ich meine CS3 vorher über psp->Hilfe->Deaktiveren.

Als ich dann nämlich die CS3 auf meinen neuen Desktop installieren wollte hat mir Adobe mitgeteilt das ich es nur 2Mal aktivieren darf. Daraus schließe ich das meine alte nicht deaktiviert wurde.

Nun schwebt diese "Aktive" irgendwo im Nirvana und ich kann nichts machen, weder in meinem Customer-Bereich bei Adobe kann ich etwas deaktiveren noch irgendwo anders (jedenfalls fällt mir nichts weiter ein).

Was kann ich machen, kennt jemand einen anderen weg?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2009)

Der einzige andere Weg ist, bei Adobe anzurufen, die Sache zu erklären und dir von denen eine Aktivierung freischalten zu lassen. Funktioniert in der Regel problemlos.

Gruß
Martin


----------

